# Jackson,N.J.



## mad94 (Sep 5, 2006)

I've been looking to get back into to playing after a long vacation. I have played AD&D, some 2nd and some 3rd. Being that I'm 37yr.s old I'mlooking for other adults. My prefered times would be on Fridays or Saturdays at night. 

                                                      Thanks 
                                                       Mike


----------

